

Avatar Kinect Promises Second-Life-Like Thrills Through Your XBox - flashgordon
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/04/avatar-kinect-promises-second-life-like-thrills-through-your-xbox/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
flashgordon
As cool as it may be, I was actually hope for an Avatar game leveraging the
Kinect to the fullest. Damn.

